# Game 56: Heat @ Raptors (2/16 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, February 16, 2011 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh's homecoming. Should be interesting. I'm sure they'll boo him like crazy.

No mike Miller this time, who torched the Raptors in the last meeting. Hopefully JJ and House can hit their outside shots in this one.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Sonnnnnnnny Weeeeeeeeeeeems!!!

Said a few years ago we shoulda drafted him...... No one at Heat HQ listened to me.

They didn't make the same mistake with P-Bev and Jarvis. Soon enough they'll be on the active roster and we'll be the greatest dynasty since UCLA Mens Hoops.

:allhail:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh's return to Canada should be an interesting one - hopefully he mans up and has one of his better games.

Other than that - no injuries plz. Oh and win.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I got Bosh going for 30+ in this one.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh needs to go hard on this one, no pussyfied game, go out and slaughter them..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Sometimes I wonder if Bosh is just pacing himself. I just want to see him annihilate the other team.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bosh is just a cool cat. He never seems to get high or low. I suspect he'll just play his normal game, and that will be that.

This is why he'd be frustrating as your main guy. But as your second or third guy, he's really amazing. His skill set is as good as anyone playing the position. If he adds a consistent 3 pointer to his repitoire, he'll turn into some sort of Dirk-KG hybrid offensively.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Imagine how chilled out smoking a joint with Bosh would be :laugh: I agree, he's just a cool guy, and perfect for this teams 3rd man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good news for Mike Miller. He did not sustain a concussion last night. He wanted to fly to Toronto and play, but the doctors decided to send him back to Miami instead.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mike is crazy, get your ass home and watch on the couch


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

How does Mike manage to get hit in the head so damn much? That boy has some bad luck. But he should be our new enforcer, he can take a beating.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The non-concussion just makes his game last night look worse :laugh:.

Send him home for the long break - we should be able to take care of business in Toronto.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike needs to get one of these


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh was booed pretty good. Didnt hear any cheers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great block by Wade.

Bargnani with a 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great, now Calderon for 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio with the J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Zzzz


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bargnani hot to start...damn...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bargnani having a hell of a start to the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Fast start for Bargnani. 7 of the Raps 10 points.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Zzzz


You're so far ahead of me. :laugh:

Z only just scored here.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh strong drive!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Bron, 2 **** passes...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sloppy turnovers


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio2Z


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Overrated chant for Bosh...LOL


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Absolute rubbish call


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pretty Dwyane


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ and 1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and1

nice pass by Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice to see Bosh attacking, not settling.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh should do that exact same move every time Bargnani is on him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No and 1, damn Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great screen Dwyane


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, teams are getting away with a TON of contact at the rim lately against Wade and James.

And down the other end, soft as hell and 1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet pass by Lebron to Damp


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ball movemement, nice.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade jam


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I love the hostility on the road. Fans don't realize they're doing us a favor to play on the road in the playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario missed the rim by 5ft...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ira just tweeted wondering if Damp's strong play of late could lead to another, final line-up change. It would be the line=up I hoped for over the summer. Would be interesting, and Z seems to be wearing down.Wonder if it would affect the spacing too much.

LeBron with two identical jumpers in a row.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So sick of the refs swallowing their whistles. Fouls!! LBJ was hacked man...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron AGAIN hit at the rim and there's no call. Every ****ing game.

29-27 Miami after 1


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Withstood their initial energy, lets get a double digit lead this quarter please


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great dish Eddie to Damp!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House2Damp

sweet pass


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DeRozan killing Dwyane


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lefty jam for Chris!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick screen by Damp leads to an open Bosh dunk


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was some KG **** by Dampier on that screen, guy got crushed


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So dev that didnt count, wow


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Someone call Smithian, House/Arroyo/Joel all in the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo2Wade

Sweet


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Boshhhhhhhhh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shooting 67% yet only up 2. This happens a lot with this team.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Turnovers and offensive boards are the reason they have 13 more shot attempts right now. Tighten it up and its over


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Time to put Carlos back in the freezer


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> Turnovers and offensive boards are the reason they have 13 more shot attempts right now. Tighten it up and its over


Just a bit sloppy right now, not great to watch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh has been so aggressive tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Friggin House...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing House. He's gone back to the brickhouse...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House has been ice cold on this road trip


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio3o


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Eddie


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There ya go Eddie


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

House is back in his funk that sent him to the pine for weeks


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

NBA officiating is so absurdly, ridiculously, embarrassingly bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

50-46 at the half

Shot 58% but had 11 turnovers. D's been good enough. Just gotta stop the turnovers and rebound better.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Holy **** did we do something to piss the refs off? It's like Derrick Stafford went Agent Smith and cloned an army of incompetence.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No doubt LeBron could've/should've gotten a better shot at the end of the half. Even if he hadn't, he could've gotten more air on that three. Lazy take.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Shooting 67% yet only up 2. This happens a lot with this team.


We can't rebound worth a lick, and this particular game we're turning the ball over too much.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> Holy **** did we do something to piss the refs off? It's like Derrick Stafford went Agent Smith and cloned an army of incompetence.


Looks like we're not just the villains for the fans... The refs wanna play super hero not do their job.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Funny how Raps fans are clowning the best player in their franchise's history. They should take pride in his existence instead of calling him "overrated," "jester", or "catwoman."


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Funny how Raps fans are clowning the best player in their franchise's history. They should take pride in his existence instead of calling him "overrated," "jester", or *"catwoman."*


LOL! That one is pretty funny.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick reverse by Bosh

20 for Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Davis2Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is so powerful.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow...laughable officiating. Just totally, blatantly unbalanced.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Eddie is ice cold.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Wow...laughable officiating. Just totally, blatantly unbalanced.


Crazy how much they allow whoever guards Lebron to get away with.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ 2 assists shy of a triple double.

Shooters again not showing up. 3rd game in a row.

Wish MM was here


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats it Rio!

Rio2LBJ!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House 33333

There you go, Eddie


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chalmers is like one of those little dogs that humps everything.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There's the Rio when all know and hate. Does a couple of good things in a row, so he has to follow it by fouling a 3pt shooter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

80-72 after 3


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, I'm not feeling confident about this one. Wade looks dead tired and Bosh just wants to shoot fadeaways and three pointers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Get LBJ in there and close this out. We have a long break after this game.

Bosh was so good when he was attacking. Now he's just taking fadeaway J's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House just cant get going consistently


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Butter finger Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Loving Damp these past few games. Makes that Celtics game even more of a head scratcher.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick and1 by wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwyane you are so good


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, just noticed that Toronto's announcer sounds super-Canadian, almost exaggeratingly so. All he needs are some sporadically-placed "eh"'s.

If House can get hot during the playoffs, he can be a very nice piece for us. Some of the threes he hits are really, really tough shots, and not just the bad tough shots.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** off Bargnani, jeez


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bargnani is kicking Catwoman's ass.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seriously. **** OFF BARGNANI.

Why do we have these sporadic average players go all Superstar on us...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Same play over and over. Spo needs to tell Bosh to stop blitzing that screen and just make Calderon beat them


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I forgot how much players help off of Arroyo. I liked it better when he was buried on the bench.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Do we add Bargnani to the Heat killer list?

So far it involves the entire Celtics roster, Jamal Crawford, Jason Richardson....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam said:


> I forgot how much players help off of Arroyo. I liked it better when he was buried on the bench.


Seriously. At least House or Chalmers are somewhat threats to make that shot. I'd give Arroyo that trey 10/10.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The refs are sooo reluctant to call fouls for LeBron. The concept of "star player calls" is quite off-base.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** off Bargnani...jesus...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damp!

He's been great tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Eddie, cold as ice House...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Eddie could have iced it. Instead, he remains ice cold


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

It's always interesting to see Bosh just stare at other people go for rebounds


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ill say it again. **** off Bargnani.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm truly concerned about the quality of shooters we have. Paxson and Kerr were the 90% free throw shooting, sharpshooter variety. Those guys didn't miss open three pointers.

Our guys are shooting in the low 40's and they're wide open on every single one of them. That's unacceptable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bargnani is unconscious


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah LBJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is just bullying people right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damp with the big tap out.

Damp was great in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dampier will start after the All=Star break, methinks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damp gets his 10th rebound

Heat win 103-95


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damp: 8pts, 10rbs, 2blks, 28mins :clap:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam said:


> I'm truly concerned about the quality of shooters we have. Paxson and Kerr were the 90% free throw shooting, sharpshooter variety. Those guys didn't miss open three pointers.
> 
> Our guys are shooting in the low 40's and they're wide open on every single one of them. That's unacceptable.


Hopefully when Mike gets fully healthy, that'll be him wide open rather than Carlos. House was running hot, now he's opposite. Streaky is as streaky does I suppose.

Wouldn't mind a Daniel Gibson/Jason Kapono type though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chris is gonna get booed like crazy next time :laugh:

He said he loved the boos and hopes they do it again next time, then as he was walking back to the locker room, they started booing again, and he blew kisses to the crowd :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Finally Damp got heavy minutes and played pretty well. Back to back on the road against a pumped up team and 3rd road game in 4 nights, I'll take it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damp was very good last night as well so great to see him put two good games together, and a good sign that he still had this effort in him, on the 2nd night of a back to back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I like Damp. He actually can catch and finish inside, and defensively he's a big unit.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

He gave up too many offensive boards though and he's so slow on defense. Sorry to nitpick.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Not nitpicking, it's true. But I thought he did a good job tonight overall.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great win IMO after the Raps threatened to make big runs often late. Nice to go into the break like this. Good game for Bosh, too, even though he crumbled a bit at the end.

And yeah, I've been worrying about our shooters, too. To my surprise, JJ might be the most consistent of all. Its not really fair to MM, because he's wearing the glove and assorted injuries have probably mucked up his lift/legs/rhythm, but he's looked pretty awful from three lately. House's cold stretches disconcert. It'd be nice to have an automatic guy again, like Kapono or Morrow or Dorell. I so wish we'd kept D-Wright right now, he'd be killing it with the looks he'd be getting, as well as being a more athletic presence at the wings. Again, not fair to Miller, but I wish we'd have had more foresight and seen Dorell is on the upswing and Miller is more injury-prone than DW1. I guess MM had to come along with LBJ, though, so maybe it really was impossible in the grand scheme.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Don't forget Dorell is on a 3yr/$12M deal too - compared to Mike's 5yr/$25M or whatever.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ugly win, ugly officiating, ugly crowd. SMD Canada 

But a win is a win. 16 of our last 26 are at home. Maybe the officials will abuse us less there.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

OT r o f l Cavs beating Lakers 96-84 with 2:30 to go.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Cavs win


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah that's not nitpicking. Its been a Damp love-fest, so its god to keep it real.

And Boobie would be GREAT here. He used to seem one-dimensional, but he can do a lot on offense now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wached the ending on NBAtv. Almost thought the Cavs were gonna give it away.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not sure who to give POTG to tonight, pretty even among the Big 3.

Votes?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade. Bosh got embarrassed by Bargnani and LeBron was tired from last night.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Depends on what you value more, all around game, or high scoring/efficiency. I personally think when it's that close it should be Co-Potg.

LBJ 23 pts 8-18, 13 boards 8 asts

DW 28 pts 10-18 7 boards 1 ast 2 blocks 1 steal.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It's hard though, as Bron still had 23/13/8 :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

People are gonna rag on the Heat's Lakers win now, but that was in LA against a much more motivated Lakers squad.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

If you are dead set on not having Co players of the game ever, then my vote is for Lebron by a hair for his near triple double.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not doing Co POTG though, screws up the tally count.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'll go Lebron for his bullying ways in the 4th


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Really close tonight between Lebron and Wade. Bosh was great early, then sort of floated through this game.

If I had to pick one, I'd go slightly with Lebron. He did the most late.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I was gonna pick Lebron also, but it's a bit of a toss up. LBJ was the closer though.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm giving my vote to Dampier. He really stopped the bleeding and once again got us on track.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Vote goes to Dwyane Wade. He's having the best Feb so far. Which is saying something, because I believe LBJ usually goes nut batty good in Feb.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron by a mustache hair.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron takes this one for me too, just.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joel


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:|


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> :|


:wave:


----------

